# Hello from San Francisco Bay Area



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

She looks nice. Kind face and eyes.  

Welcome to the Horseforum Cowboy.


----------



## cowboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Thank you for the welcome meggymoo. Yes she is becoming the love of my life and is a real adventure. But that fits her name is Safari.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Safari suits her. She's lovely.


----------



## cowboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks meggymoo, I did ask if she wanted to be called Karma because of how she came into my life and she said no. I do have my nick name for her and it is " Mi Amiga". Don't know if thats spelled right and am unsure why Hispanic.


----------



## jilnadine (Sep 8, 2007)

She is realy nice! I like her head!!


----------



## cowboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Thank you jilnadine, The more I am around her the more I fall in love.


----------



## Louise (Oct 3, 2007)

*Nice looking horse*

I love a Palomino!


----------

